# H2 in action



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

We got hit with about 8 inches of lake effect snow last night and this morning.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

:crying: I wish we'd get snow like that here, I still haven't plowed once, and its almost February :crying: ! Send some of that white stuff down here to northern, NJ will you !?!


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope you have contracts my friend.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

I put this in the wrong forum. I'm moving it to the equipment pictures forum.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mow & snow;361028 said:


> I hope you have contracts my friend.


It's near impossible to get residentials to sign a yearly contract here in NJ for a fixed amount of $, especially after our season last year!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

sorry, double post.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mow & snow;361028 said:


> I hope you have contracts my friend.


It's near impossible to get residentials to sign a yearly contract for a fixed amount of $ here in NJ, especially after our season last year!


----------

